# EL ROCIO SPAIN



## vindiboy (Feb 1, 2020)

Hi all we have arrived at EL ROCIO today from Isla Christina. Found a good wild place here at Rocio and there are about 15 vans here, almost in the town centre. Big happening in the town horses and riders everywhere and lots carts being pulled by Mules or Burrows  I think they are called. Great atmosphere here sunshinning and everyone happy. Town not changed since we were last here 10 years ago. Coach parties having street parties. singing and dancing and 




















clacking castinettes luvin it. Flamingos on the lake too.


----------



## Mr and Mrs Tupcox (Feb 1, 2020)

Could you drop us A pin of wilding spot .
As we are going at some point  .thanks.


----------



## vindiboy (Feb 1, 2020)

Mr and Mrs Tupcox said:


> Could you drop us A pin of wilding spot .
> As we are going at some point  .thanks.


I am at N37. 13382.W6.48972 no guarantees 

that it will still be available later as these things are very fluid. Good spot if it is. Enjoy.


----------



## Mobilvetta (Feb 1, 2020)

We visited last year and stayed on the green by the tourist office and Police station, there were about 6 other motorhomes, the wife was in her element being a horse loving person.


----------



## Canalsman (Feb 1, 2020)

The location mentioned is in the Iberia POIs. 

There is a tap nearby as well.


----------



## Linda (Feb 1, 2020)

We stayed at the campsite nearby the first time we went but it was a rip off - last time we parked up across the road from the main part of the town.  It’s a lovely place with lots of character especially if there is a fiesta....


----------



## vindiboy (Feb 2, 2020)

POI Admin said:


> The location mentioned is in the Iberia POIs.
> 
> There is a tap nearby as well.


Sure is I have just found it 100mtrs from the squat PLEASE DO NOT DRIVE TO IT it will upset the locals.


----------



## vindiboy (Feb 2, 2020)

Market day here today 20 dgs luvly. Streets all sand no white or yellow lines, no traffic lights or round abouts, every driver for them selves. Good quiet night here last night , stay for another one found more taps around town, Supermarket here lots of great local shops too   BIG  Oranges too.


----------



## Moonraker 2 (Feb 2, 2020)

Yes, been there, loved it. Large bird reserve adjacent. 
Straight down the coast from there is where I found virtually empty holiday villages. Didn't overnight but spent a great day on the Sea front- BY MYSELF!


----------



## Pauljenny (Feb 2, 2020)

Sometimes, if the campsite is empty, the owner complains to the cops, who then shift all the wildcampers, so some will go and pay the exorbitant fees.
There's probably a Caravan Club rally there at present.. Bless 'em.
Go back to the main road. , Left hand down a lot, drive the 5km ish to Matasceneños, on the coast. 
Park up there, overnight.


----------



## tjrorchard (Feb 2, 2020)

wow you just brough back great memorys yto me and wife we where there 2 years ago great place.


----------



## redhand (Feb 2, 2020)

looks interesting we are working that way from portugal. you've convinced us to stop on our way to cadiz


----------



## Moped (Feb 3, 2020)

We were their last year. A very different and interesting town. As the local transport requires water rather than oil there are taps everywhere. We parked up on the coast overnight rather than risking a nighttime tap on the door from the local police.

We plan to revisit March/April time and currently a frustrated stay at homer due to a bit of conversion/renovation work which Mrs Moped insists we have done rather than take our usual January trip to Spain/Portugal. Not complaining mind as builders doing a good job and once it’s done, it’s done. 

Checked the weather for the area and it’s looks great right now so extremely envious! Enjoy the rest of your trip which no doubt will include a visit to Seville which is a fantastic city and extremely cycle friendly.


----------

